# Taming my new girl



## Pippitha (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm trying really hard to get her used to people. I keep her in the main room when we have lots of people around, and in my bedroom when we go to bed. Today I tried keeping my hand in the cage with food on it. She was scared at first, but after a few minutes, she walked up pretty close on a perch, just looking at the food (she REALLY wanted it, lol). 

But I also have a 'helpful' 4 year old. XD I'm not sure if he's making it harder to tame her, or if it'll help by getting her more used to kids.

I think she's doing pretty good so far, though! I'm hoping to get a clicker soon. Should I wait until she's ok with hands before clicker training, or is the clicker good taming as well?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd get her used to your hand first and then progress to the clicker training.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## budgieeds (Feb 21, 2016)

Have hope and keep trying she'll eventually come on your finger. Try not feeding her for a few hours then put food on your hand. Or try feeding her in the mornings when shes hungry. This should work, mines loved millet spray that's why i eventually managed to train them. Good luck!

Also its best if you keep your 4 yr old away from budgie during training sessions, mines hate little children being close to them. Give it time and she'll get used to both of you.


----------



## Pippitha (Jun 21, 2015)

Progress! She let me have my hand next to her on the perch she was on. I even got to poke her before she had enough of me XD


----------

